# Recommend me a Pannier Rack please.



## Chess (29 Mar 2017)

Hi all.
As the title suggests.
I've just purchased an e bike and I'm going to be using it for my commute to work, so I need to fit a rack and panniers for my stuff.
I need your help and advice as I can't seem to find one wide enough.
The measurement between the chain stay/seat stay mounting points is 180mm (+ - 2mm) (because of motor/disc brake/cassette ect) and my wheel is 27.5 x 2 so the rack support arms need to be long enough.

So, can anyone put up a link to a suitable rack that will fit.
If you can it would be most appreciated as I'm struggling.

Cheers,
Chess.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2017)

Might be a daft question, but have you asked the shop?

Personally, I like the Tortec racks with two sets of rails (like the Expedition), but I've only fitted them to unassisted bikes.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Mar 2017)

Tubus make good racks. But you need to ask the dealer which racks will fit your bike.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Mar 2017)

Chess said:


> Hi all.
> As the title suggests.
> I've just purchased an e bike and I'm going to be using it for my commute to work, so I need to fit a rack and panniers for my stuff.
> I need your help and advice as I can't seem to find one wide enough.
> ...



What bike is it?

If the battery is mounted on the down tube, the rear of the bike is likely to be standard so any disc brake compatible (wide legged) rack should fit.


----------

